# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  حقوق وواجبات المحامي المصري

## طه المغربي

حقوق وواجبات المحامي في القانون المصري *إعداد* * أ/ طه عثمان المغربي* *المحامي* *ماجستير العلوم الجنائيه* *لقد نص قانون المحاماة رقم 17، لسنة 1983، وتعديلاته بالقانون رقم 197 لسنة 2008 على العديد من الحقوق والضمانات التي تكفل للمحامي ممارسة مهنته بحرية تامة، وفي المقابل نص على العديد من الواجبات التي تقع على عاتق المحامي لضمان ممارسة مهنة المحاماة.* 

*أولاً: حقوق المحامي:* 
لقد كفل القانون المصري العديد من الحقوق للمحامي ومنها: 
  1-عدم مسئولبة المحامي على ما يرد في مذكراته أو دفاعه:- 
نصت على ذلك المادة 47 من قانون المحاماة، وذلك لضمان حق المحام في الدفاع عن موكله، فلا يجوز لخصم المحام، إقامة الدعوى ضد المحامي على أي شيء قد يورده في مذكراته أو في دفاعه. 
  2-حق المحام في قبول الوكالة أو عدم قبولها:- 
فللمحامي الحرية الكاملة في قبول التوكيل في قضية معينه أو عدم قبوله وفقاً لما يمليه عليه ضميره ومعتقداته وآراءه الشخصية. 
وكل ذلك من أجل عدم وقوع المحامي في حرج معين عند قبوله التوكيل في دعوى معينة فلا يمكن في هذه الحالة إجباره على قبوله. 
وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 48 من قانون المحاماة. 
  3-حق المحامي في أن يعامل بالاحترام الواجب من المحاكم وجميع الجهات التي يحضر أمامها:- 
نصت على ذلك المادة (49) من قانون المحاماة، في ضمانة للمحامي باعتباره شريكاً في تحقيق العدل، فلا يجوز التعدي عليه أثناء تأديته واجبه أو الإتيان بشيء ينقص من الاحترام الواجب له. 
أما المادة (50) وضحت بأنه إذا وقع من المحامي أثناء الجلسة ما يخل بنظام الجلسة، فهنا لا يجوز توقيع الأحكام الخاصة باحترام الجلسات المنصوص عليها في قانون المرافعات والإجراءات الجنائية. وإنما يأمر رئيس الجلسة بتحرير مذكرة  وإحالتها إلى النيابة العامة وأن يحظر النقابة الفرعية. 
وهنا لا يجوز القبض على المحامي أو حبسه احتياطياً ولا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجنائية إلا بأمر من النائب العام أو المحام العام ولا يشترك في نظر الدعوى أحد من أعضاء الهيئة التي وقع عليها الاعتداء. 
  4-حق المحام في الاطلاع على أوراق الدعاوى والمستندات:- 
نصت على ذلك م (52) من قانون المحاماة فللمحامي الحق في الاطلاع على أوراق الدعاوى وله الحق في الحصول على جميع البيانات المتعلقة بها. 
وعلى جميع الجهات التي يمارس المحامي مهمته أمامها أن تقدم له التسهيلات التي يقتضيها القيام بواجبه وحضور التحقيق مع الموكل. 
  5-حرية المحامي في اختيار الطريقة التي يبدي بها دفاعه:- 
نصت على ذلك المادة (77) من قانون المحاماة فعلى المحامي أن يتولى تمثيل موكله في النزاع الموكل فيه في حدود ما يعهد به إليه وطبقاً لطلباته مع احتفاظ المحامي بحريته في تكييف الدعوى وعرض الأسانيد القانونية والدفوع والدفاع طبقاً لأصول الفهم القانوني السليم. 
  6-حق المحامي في زيارة موكله المحبوس في أحد السجون. 
هذا الحق ضماناً للاتصال بين المحامي وموكله وذلك لتسهيل مهمة المحامي في التصرف على أدق التفاصيل في موضوع الوكالة. 
ونصت م/53 من قانون المحاماة على "للمحامي المرخص له من النيابة بزيارة أحد المحبوسين في السجون العمومية حق زيارته في أي وقت والاجتماع به على انفراد وفي مكان لائق داخل السجن". 
7- ينظر في التهم أو الشكاوى الموجهة ضد المحامين – بصفتهم المهنية – على وجه السرعة أو بصورة منصفة ووفقاً لإجراءات مناسبة ويكون للمحامي الحق في أن تسمع أقواله بطريقة عادلة، بما في ذلك حق الحصول على مساعدة محامي يختاره بنفسه:- 
وقد نص على ذلك في مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة لمنع الجريمة ومعاملة المجرمين من 27 أغسطس إلى 7 سبتمبر 1990. 
  8-تقام الإجراءات التأديبية ضد المحامين أمام لجنة تأديبية محايدة يشكلها العاملون في مهنة القانون، أو أمام السلطة القانونية مستقلة أو أمام محكمة، وتخضع لمراجعة قضائية مستقلة. 
ونص على ذلك مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة سبتمبر 1990. 
9- الحق في تشكيل والانضمام إلى رابطات مهنية ذاتية الإدارة تمثل مصالحهم وتشجع مواصلة تعليمهم وتدريبهم وتثقيفهم في جميع النواحي القانونية والحياتية. 
وتمارس هذه الرابطات مهامها دون أي تدخل خارجي من أحد.
*ثانياً: واجبات المحامي* 
  1-الحضور بالرداء الخاص بالمحاماة والمظهر اللائق:- 
فيجب على المحامي أن يحافظ دائماً أبداً على مظهره اللائق لأنه يعبر عن سمو لرسالته التي يحملها وذلك من خلال حضوره بالزى اللائق والخاص بالمحاماة. وأيضاً باتخاذه مكتباً لائقاً في دائرة النقابة التابع لها عمله. 
  2-احترام القوانين والسلطة العامة:- 
لقد ألزم القانون على المحامي احترام القوانين والسلطة العامة. وقضى بمعاقبة من يخالف ذلك.
ونصت المادة 98 من قانون المحاماة على العقوبات التي توقع على المحامي الذي يخالف أحكام القانون أو النظام الداخلي للنقابة أو الذي يخل بواجبات المهنة أو يتصرف تصرفاً ينال من قدر المهنة وهذه العقوبات هي:- 
- الإنذار       - اللوم       - المنع من مزاولة المهنة       - محو الاسم نهائياً من الجدول 
3- تقديم المساعدات لغير القادرين:- 
هذا من أهم الالتزامات الملقاة على عاتق المحامي، مما يتفق مع أخلاقيات وسمو رسالة المحامي. 
ونصت المادة 64/1 من قانون المحاماة على أن "على المحامي تقديم المساعدات القضائية للمواطنين غير القادرين وغيرهم في الحالات التي ينص عليها هذا القانون وعليه أن يؤدي واجبه عمن يندب للدفاع بنفس العناية التي يبذلها إذا كان موكلاً. 
  3-الالتزام بمبادئ الشرف والنزاهة:- 
نصت المادة 62 من قانون المحاماة على أن "على المحامي أن يلتزم في سلوكه المهني والشخصي بمبادئ الشرف والاستقامة والنزاهة وأن يقوم بجميع الواجبات التي يفرضها عليه هذا القانون والنظام الداخلي للنقابة ولوائحها وآداب المحاماة وتقاليدها. 
فيتضح لنا إذن أنه يحب على المحامي أن يكون متسماً بالشرف والنزاهة عند تأديته واجباته. 
  4-الامتناع عن مساعدة الخصم:- 
وضحت هذا الواجب (المادة 80 من قانون المحاماة) فإنه يمتنع على المحامي مساعدة خصم موكله حتى ولو كانت هذه المساعدة من قبيل المشورة وذلك في نفس النزاع القائم بين موكله وخصمه، أو إذا كان هذا النزاع مرتبط به. وعلى وجه العموم لا يجوز للمحامي أن يمثل مصالح متعارضة. 
6- الالتزام ببذل غاية جهده في الدفاع عن موكله:- 
من أهم الواجبات الملقاة على عاتق المحامي أن يبذل غاية جهده وعنايته في دفاعه عن موكله وأداء رسالته المهنية السامية، ونص قانون المحاماة على ذلك الواجب في المادة 63 منه:"يلتزم المحامي بأن يدافع عن المصالح التي تعهد إليه بكفاية وأن يبذل في ذلك غاية جهده وعنايته". 
  7-من أهم واجبات المحامي عدم الإدلاء بتصريحات عن القضايا المنظورة أمام المحاكم والتي يتولى الدفاع فيها ويحظر عليه نشر أي بيانات من شأنها التأثير في سير هذه الدعوى.
  8-الامتناع عن الشهادة عن الوقائع التي علم بها عن طريق مهنته ونصت على ذلك المادة 65 من قانون المحاماة بقولها :"على المحامي أن يمتنع عن أداء الشهادة عن الوقائع أو المعلومات التي علم بها عن طريق مهنته إذا كان ذكرها ل بقصد ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة. 
  9-الامتناع عن قبول دعوى يكون الخصم فيها جهة كان يعمل بها سابقاً:- 
جاء هذا الالتزام من أن المحامي الذي كان يعمل لدى جهة ما فإنه بذلك يحمل لها ولاء مفروض ونصت على ذلك المادة 66 من قانون المحاماة بقولها:"لا يجوز لمن تولى وظيفة عامة أو خاصة وانتهت علاقته بها واشتغل بالمحاماة أن يقبل الوكالة بنفسه أو بواسطة محامي يعمل في مكتبه بأية صفة كانت في دعوى ضد الجهة التي يعمل بها وذلك خلال السنوات الثلاثة التالية لانتهاء علاقته بها". 
10- التقدير لواجب القضاة:-  
لا بد وأن تكون العلاقة بين المحامي وأعضاء الهيئات القضائية قائمة على الحب والاحترام المتبادل والتقدير الكامل لهما، وأنه يحب على كل مواطن احترام هيبة ومكانة القضاة، وبصفة خاصة فإن ذلك واجب على المحامي قبل أي مواطن آخر. 
ولقد نصت المادة 67 من قانون المحاماة على أن "يراعي المحامي في مخاطبة المحاكم عند انعقادها أن يكون ذلك بالتقدير اللازم وأن يعمل على أن تكون علاقته بأعضاء الهيئات القضائية قائمة على التعاون والاحترام المتبادل". 
11- يجب على المحامي عدم ذكر الأمور الشخصية التي تسيء إلى خصم موكله وعدم اتهامه بما   يمس شرفه وكرامته ما لم يستلزم ذلك ضرورة الدفاع عن مصالح موكله م(69 من قانون المحاماة المصري). 
12- حظر استخدام وسائل الدعاية:- 
نصت المادة 71 من قانون المحاماة على أنه "يحظر على المحامي أن يتخذ في مزاولة مهنته وسائل الدعاية أو الترغيب أو استخدام الوسطاء أو الإيماء بأي نفوذ أو صلة حقيقية أو مزعومة، كما يحظر عليه أن يضع على أوراقه أو لافتته المكتبية أي ألقاب غير اللقب العلمي وبيان درجة المحكمة المقبول للمرافعة أمامها أو استخدام أي بيان أو إشارة إلى منصب سبق أن تولاه. 
13- الإشراف على الموظفين العاملين بمكتبه:- 
نصت على هذا الواجب المادة 57 من قانون المحاماة إذ نصت على أن "يشرف المحامي على الموظفين العاملين بمكتبه ومراقبة سلوكهم والتحقيق من أنهم يؤدون ما يكلفون به بأمانة وصدق". 
ليس ذلك فقط وإنما يجب على المحامي أن يصدر توكيل للمحامين العاملين معه لتمكينهم من أداء مهام المهنة نيابة عنه من إطلاع وتقدير المستندات واستلام الأحكام وغيرها. 
14- يجب على المحامي أن يبلغ موكله بسير القضايا وتقديم النصح له بالطعن في الأحكام. 
نصت على ذلك المادة رقم 78 من قانون المحاماة "يتولى المحامي إبلاغ موكله بمراحل سير الدعوى وما يتم فيها وعليه أن يبادر إلى إخطاره بما يصدر من أحكام فيها وأن يقدم له النصح فيما يتعلق بالطعن في الحكم إذا كان في غير مصلحته وأن يلفت نظره إلى مواعيد الطعن. 
15- يجب على المحامي ألا يوقع على صحف دعاوى أمام المحاكم غير المقيد بها وألا يوقع على الطعون وألا يحضر وألا يمارس أعمال المرافعة بالمخالفة لأحكام ممارسة مهنة المحاماة وإلا حكم عليه بعدم قبول الطعن. 
16- يجب على المحامي أن يمثل موكله في حدود الوكالة وله حرية الدفاع وتكييف الدعوى. 
17- لا يجوز للمحامي أن يتنازل عن التوكيل في وقت غير لائق:- 
هذا الواجب هو مقرر لمصلحة الموكل حتى لا يتنازل المحامي عن التوكيل في وقت حرج وغير مناسب مما يسيء من الموقف القانوني للموكل. 
وهذا الواجب أخذ صفة الإلزام والإجبار إذ نصت عليه المادة 92 من قانون المحاماة على أنه "لا يجوز للمحامي أن يتنازل عن التوكيل في وقت غير لائق". 
ويجب على المحامي أن يخطر موكله بكتاب موصى عليه بتنازله عن التوكيل. 
وإذا أراد المحامي أن يتنحى عن دفاعه فلا يجوز له ذلك إلا بعد استئذان المحكمة التي يتولى الدفاع أمامها ويستمر في الدفاع إلى أن تعين المحكمة محامي آخر وتقبل تنحيه عن الدفاع. 
18- يجب على المحامي أن يحتفظ بسر موكله:- 
نصت م/79 من قانون المحاماة على أنه "على المحامي أن يحتفظ بما يفضي به إليه موكله من معلومات ما لم يطلب منه إبداءها عن مصالحه في الدعوى". 
هذا الواجب من أهم واجبات مهنة المحاماة نظراً لأنها رسالة لها قدسيتها في الشرف والأمانة والاحتفاظ بأسرار الموكلين. 
19- يجب على المحامي ألا يتعامل في الحقوق المتنازع عليها:- 
نصت على هذا الواجب المادة 81 من قانون المحاماة "لا يجوز للمحامي أن يبتاع كل أو بعض الحقوق المتنازع عليها إذا كان يتولى الدفاع بشأنها"، وأيضاً نصت المادة 82 على أنه "للمحامي الحق في تقاضي أتعاب لما يقوم به من أعمال المحاماة والحق في استرداد ما أنفقه من مصروفات في سبيل مباشرة الأعمال التي وكل فيها. 
إذن، يتضح لنا أنه لا يجوز للمحامي التعامل في الحقوق المتنازع عليها وإنه من حقه تقاضي أتعابه على ما قام به من أعمال المحاماة. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
المراجع 
  1-قانون المحاماة رقم 17 لسنة 1983 وتعديلاته بالقانون 197 لسنة 2008. 
  2-كتاب/ برنامج تدريب المحامين في مجال مهارات الدفاع للأستاذ/ أحمد هاني قزامل، نقيب محاميِّي بورسعيد.

----------


## ايمان السيد

استفدت من الموضوع 
شكرا لك استاذ طه 
دومت بود

----------

